
How to Know When Products Actually Use AI - craigcannon
https://blog.ycombinator.com/how-to-know-when-products-actually-use-ai
======
bifrost
"If the vendor can only process data in the cloud, you should evaluate the
product with a massive amount of data to be sure that it’s impossible to
process by analysts."

So much this. I've seen this, humans doing the work being sold as AI, its
fascinating in a sense but very bad.

------
minimaxir
> AI can’t become real AI without big data; this would be like a human
> surviving without oxygen.

Wait, what? Did this article use a buzzword to serve as evidence that a term
isn't a buzzword?

It's very possible to build AI/statistical models for most contexts with
limited datasets; it's just harder, but people have been doing it for years
before "big data". Data augmentation/bootstrapping/cross-validation helps a
bit.

